# smellitlikeitis order



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, since S. has just ordered the largest order in TOG Soapmaking Tools! history, I felt she should get some recognition for her order.  This is 4 of the TOG Mini TOG Logs Mold and the TOG All-In-One Cutter in the background.  S. has ordered 3 TOG 10" Dual Log/Slab Combo Molds too, which are not in this picture yet as the wood is glued and drying.  I'll add them tonight.  S. I should get the order headed West later today.  Just wanted to let you and everyone see the biggie TOG order!LOL

Paul.... :wink:  :wink: 










What one of the Mini TOG Log Molds looks like broke down;


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

YEAH!! (CLAPPING CLAPPING) 

I so cant wait to get them.. they are wonderful! 

The biggest order.. I am honored.. 

Thank you PAUL!

YOUR THE ONE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

I am still looking at it. LOL


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Sep 8, 2007)

*WOW!*

*Smellitlikeitis!*

Awwww MAN!!!! Girl! I'm in soap mold HEAVEN! What will you do, when they're finally in your presence? Will you be able to contain yourself?

I almost fainted, when I saw my little one. But man, you got a whole FAMILY!! You go, you soapmaking wonder!

*feeling lightheaded*


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

And three more thats not shown! LOL 

I am probably going to be away from the forum for about a week soaping when they get here LOL.. and then come back with pics! 

I am excited... counting days to my grand opening...


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 10, 2007)

OMG smellit we are all so very happy for you!! I can't wait to see the website! I'm so jealous when I have enough money I'm definitely going to order some of those beautiful molds!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I promise I will show all of you my website, and pics when they are done. The website is being worked on now, the brochure is almost done.. and all my supplies are creeping in little by little.. Soon.. hopefully this weekend I can begin my holiday soaping.. 

I just got 30lbs of lye... it should be enough my local supplier looked at me like this :shock:  LOL.. 

She only have 10lbs ready.. I have to go on tuesday to pick up the rest.


----------



## motherhues (Sep 17, 2007)

that is so amazing!  I am drooling over the wire 7 bar cutter... I want one... oh yes, I do!


----------



## pink-north (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey smellit!! You go girl :wink: Good luck with the grand opening. I wish I had those molds to play with. I'll be watching for your site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you, I been working hard.. I havent really been in here too much. **** bath bombs are getting on my nerves..lol


----------



## motherhues (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a love hate relationship with bath bombs... I live in the pacific north west... nuff said...

but I sure do love using them, and so do my kids


----------



## pink-north (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey smellit, what kind of mold are you using for your bath bombs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> Hey smellit, what kind of mold are you using for your bath bombs?



I use a meat baller. I do them by hand. No plastic molds for me.


----------



## pink-north (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow I should try that. At any rate, I found this online and thought you might be interested. The price only makes sense if you are making alot of bombs. Let me know what you think.

http://www.soapequipment.com/bathbomb


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I have seen that.. very expensive.. but I like to keep doing it handmade... the machine is making if for me. I guess when I ever get extremely big I would have to do that LOL..


----------

